# Gewichtsfrage Hardride FR



## Moonshaker (30. April 2007)

*
      Rahmen - Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR Fox DHX 5.0
    *
      Federgabel - Marzocchi 2007 66 SL1 ATA
    *
      Steuersatz - Alutech XLong
    *
      Disc Brake - Avid Juicy Seven 07 Oder AVID CODE
    *
      Kurbel - Truvativ Holzfeller 3fach
    *
      Innenlager - Truvativ Howitzer XR (57,5mm Kettenlinie)
    *
      Pedale - CrankBrothers 5050X
    *
      Kettenführung - Truvativ Shiftguide Innenlagermontage
    *
      Lenker - Truvativ Holzfeller Riserbar 31,8mm
    *
      Vorbau - Truvativ Holzfeller 31.8mm, 60mm Länge
    *
      Schaltwerk - SRAM X.9 Large Schaltwerk
    *
      Umwerfer - SRAM X-Gen
    *
      Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 3-fach
    *
      Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 9-fach
    *
      Kassette - SRAM PG-970 MTB 9-Fach 11-32
    *
      Kette - SRAM PC-971
    *
      Laufradsatz - MTB Disc Brake 26" Felge Sun Double Track, Nabe Veltec DH
    *
      Sattelstütze - Alutech Sattelstütze II
    *
      Sattelklemme - Alutech FR/DH/CC
    *
Sattel - fi'zi:k Free:k


was meint ihr, wie viel die Sau wiegen wird?

mfg moon


----------



## Helfari (30. April 2007)

Such dir halt die Gewichte zusammen und rechne dann noch was drauf. Schätzen würd ichs mal auf irgendwas Richtung 19kg. Da du aber ein paar Teile (Reifen, Schläuche) nicht aufgelistet hast, ist das reines Glücksspiel.
Die Shiftguide funktioniert nur mit 2 Blättern, du müsstest eins also abmachen oder ne andere KeFü verwenden. Die Felgen sind imo zu schwer, nimm lieber MTX oder was von MAvic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (30. April 2007)

Kannst dir im Vergleich meins in meiner galerie anschauen, hat 17,44kg.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (1. Mai 2007)

hi!
die laufräder solltest du wirklich anders wählen, da muss ich Helfari zustimmen.

Mein Tip:

shimano XT Kassette + XTR Kette (leichtere und bessere kombi)
keine avid code, zu schwer
keine MZ sl ata!!! lieber Totem Solo air
keinen Freek sondern Velo Dirt Sattel 

Tip ende

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Mai 2007)

Die SL1 ATA deshalb, da das Rad in den Alpen oft zum einsatz kommt und die Gabel um 4cm absenkbar ist.
Deshalb 66 SL1 ATA.


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Mai 2007)

â¢	Rahmen - Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR Fox DHX 5.0	
o	ENDURO  mit 180mm Federweg	
â¢	Federgabel - Marzocchi 2007 66 RC2 ETA oder RC2X
â¢		Lyrik U-TURN	
â¢	Steuersatz - Alutech XLong
â¢	Disc Brake - Avid Juicy Seven 07	
â¢	Kurbel - Truvativ Holzfeller Triple
â¢	Innenlager - Truvativ Howitzer XR (57,5mm Kettenlinie)
â¢	Pedale - KEINE
â¢	Lenker - Truvativ Holzfeller Riserbar 31,8mm
â¢	Vorbau - Truvativ Holzfeller 31.8mm, 60mm LÃ¤nge
â¢	Schaltwerk - SRAM X.9 Large Schaltwerk
â¢	Umwerfer - SRAM X-Gen
â¢	Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 3-fach
â¢	Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 9-fach
â¢	Kassette - SRAM PG-970 MTB 9-Fach 11-32
â¢	Kette - SRAM PC-971
â¢	Laufradsatz - MTB Disc Brake 26" Felge Sun Double Track, Nabe Veltec DH
o	Sun RinglÃ© & DT Swiss
Disc 26" - Felge Sun RinglÃ© Single Track (chrome), Nabe DT Swiss Onyx (schwarz)
â¢	SattelstÃ¼tze - Alutech SattelstÃ¼tze II
â¢	Sattelklemme - Alutech FR/DH/CC
â¢	Sattel - fi'zi:k Free:k

Hab mir mal die MÃ¼he gemacht alles durchzurechnen und komm auf 14,4 kg mit den Teilen da oben, hab ich was vergessen?


Was haltet ihr von dem Endurorahmen. Das Rad soll vor allem in den Alpen eingesetzt werden, sehr wenig Bikepark. Ich hab auf der Seite gelesen das es den Endurorahmen mit Option auf 180mm Federweg gibt und dann eine Lyrik-Uturn rein.

MooN


----------



## The Passenger (1. Mai 2007)

Was du vergessen hast? Abgesehen von den Pedalen und Reifen..  Ein wirklich realistisches Gewicht.
14,4; never. Du wirst wohl eher mit 16 kg aufwärts rechnen müssen.

Falls du noch etwas Geld übrig hast, würd ich die Truvativteile ersetzen. Syntace Vorbauten kosten auf Ebay vergleichbares Geld (wenn du die Truvativsachen beim Händler kaufst) und sind leichter. Vor allem den VRO solltest du dir mal anschauen. Den kannst du bei deinen Alpencrosstouren verlängern, und im Bikepark dann wieder auf ein Minimum an Länge zurückschrauben.

Und falls eine XT Kurbel passt (schon bsa68?), dann würd ich die auch noch gleich nehmen.
Ein kürzeres Schaltwerk würde dir in Zukunft auch eine Menge Ärger ersparen. Davon abgesehen, sind die Sram Teile arschteuer.

Vom Sattel würd ich auch die Finger lassen.. Ansonsten wirds ein schickes Rad.


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Mai 2007)

wieso keinen Freek Sattel, was ist an dem so bescheiden?

Meint ihr, es passt auch ne LYRIK Uturn in den Rahmen?


----------



## The Passenger (1. Mai 2007)

Der Sattel ist wahnsinnig unbequem auf längeren Touren. Wenn du unbedingt einen weißen Sattel suchst, dann solltest du dich nach einem Flite umschaun. Den gibts auch in weiß.

Die Lyrik passt sicherlich auch gut rein. Ich persönlich würd aber zur genannten 66 tendieren. Eta ist doch auch was feines


----------



## Helfari (1. Mai 2007)

Ich mein mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Freek wahnsinnig hart/unbequem ist (gut, das müssteste testen) und ausßerdem ist er mit seinen 380g (laut Hersteller) auch einfach viel zu schwer. Der is vielleicht interessant, wenn du son Slopestyle-Kram machen willst, wo du ihn gut klemmen können musst.

Mach dir mal eine Exel-Tabelle, wo du alle Teile mit Gewicht auflistest. Das Ergebnis ist dann zwar viel zu niedrig, aber du kriegst schonmal ein Mindestgewicht
Hast du Gewichte für die LRS oder Einzelteile, sonst fehlen dir neben Reifen, Schläuchen und Pedalen nämlich auch noch Speichen und Nippel.
Edit: Der Schnellspanner hinten fehlt auch noch.


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

1x Bike Set - Alutech Hardride FR mit Fox DHX 5.0 und 36 Talas R	8500g
1x Steuersatz - Alutech XLong   			240g
1x Kurbel - Truvativ Holzfeller Triple						790g
1x Innenlager - Truvativ Howitzer Team (57,5mm Kettenlinie)		370g
1x Lenker - Truvativ Holzfeller Riserbar 31,8mm					300g
1x Vorbau - Truvativ Holzfeller 31.8mm						280g
1x Schaltwerk - SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk Medium				230g
1x Umwerfer - SRAM X.9 Umwerfer High Clamp Bottom Pull (31.8mm o. 34.9mm)   		160g
1x Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 9-fach					240g
1x Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 3-fach					240g
1x Kassette - SRAM PG-980 MTB 9-fach 11-34 Zähne			310g
1x Kette - SRAM PC-971							300g
1x Sattelklemme - Alutech FR/DH/CC					55g
1x Sattelstütze - Alutech Sattelstütze II					350g
1x Laufradsatz - DT Swiss & Veltec Disc 26" - Felge DT Swiss EX 5.1d (schwarz), Nabe Veltec DH (rot o. gold)
				                                             2160 g (ohne Nippel)
	GESAMT								            *  14525 g*


2 Big Bettys 890								1780g
2 Schläuche									190g
Sattel									ca	300g
Griffe										180g

*16975g*

Fehlt noch irgendwas?

mfg moon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (2. Mai 2007)

Bremsen, Felgenband, Außenhüllen, Schnellspanner hinten?, gegebenfalls Kefü und Schlauch zum Schutz der Kettenstrebe


----------



## Heiko_München (2. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Die SL1 ATA deshalb, da das Rad in den Alpen oft zum einsatz kommt und die Gabel um 4cm absenkbar ist.
> Deshalb 66 SL1 ATA.



Wegen der Absenksache: ich hab zwar ETA und das ist ganz o.k.! Aber einige von den Kollegen spannen ihre Gabeln einfach mit nem Spanngurt runter... geht schnell.... funktioniert immer....        siehe beispielsweise rsu mit seiner Hardride.... und der Solo Air.... 

Du wirst mit der HArdride schon gut aqn die 17 bis knapp unter 18 kg kommen... mit Big Bettys .... wenn Du noch bessre Reifen aufziehst.... wirds bergauf schwerer und bergab (gerade bei langsamer Fahrt auf trails) besser!! 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Helfari (2. Mai 2007)

Und immer dran denken, Herstellerangaben sind grundsätzlich immer oder zumindest fast immer GELOGEN.


----------



## The Passenger (2. Mai 2007)

Meine Frage nochmal: Wieso so viel Geld für Sram Teile ausgeben, wenn man sich das Geld einsparen, oder in leichtere Komponenten investieren kann?

Meine Vorschläge:
VRO Vorbau in m 
Lenker Syntace Vector Lowrider oder Answer Pro Taper oder vergleichbares.
XT Kurbel
XLC Superlight Sattelstange (gibts oft bei Ebay für wenig Geld).
Somit hättest du schon einiges an Gewicht gespart und wärst vermutlich noch unter dem geplanten Budget. 

Eine andere Reifenwahl wäre vielleicht noch einer Überlegung wert. Larsen TT hinten, und vorne z.b. einen Ignitor. Die Reifen kannst du mit mehr Luft fahren, und hast somit weniger Rollwiderstand. 
Ausserdem sind sie im Vergleich zum Big Betty langlebiger und rollen besser. Für Bikeparks kannst dir dann ja richtige Reifen aufziehn.

Die von dir aufgezählten Teile machen das Rad nur unnötig schwer. Und stabiler ist auch keine der aufgelisteten Komponenten bei gleichem Preis.
Vor allem macht mich das hohe Gewicht des Rahmen-Gabel-Sets stutzig. Wiegt der Rahmen samt Dämpfer wirklich über 6 kg?


----------



## Heiko_München (2. Mai 2007)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Vor allem macht mich das hohe Gewicht des Rahmen-Gabel-Sets stutzig. Wiegt der Rahmen samt Dämpfer wirklich über 6 kg?



Nun ja, der etwas leichtere Wildsau Enduro Rahmen wiegt eloxiert in Größe L 4.100 kg ohne Dämpfer (Fox DHX 5.0: 860gr) .... macht also hier schon 5 kg!    

....aber sie fährt sich so geil...

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## The Passenger (2. Mai 2007)

Schon krass, und ich dachte mein Balrog wiegt mit über 4 kg zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (2. Mai 2007)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Nun ja, der etwas leichtere Wildsau Enduro Rahmen wiegt eloxiert in Größe L 4.100 kg ohne Dämpfer



also mein enduro rahmen in XXL (eloxiert) hat mit Alutech x-long und (kurzem) Fox Float 4,04kg gewogen.....
sollte die serienstreuung so groß sein?


----------



## Split (2. Mai 2007)

Ich will jetzt nicht dich von deinem Plan weg reissen, aber wenn du ein niedriges Gewicht haben willst wäre da nicht der Pudel eine bessere Wahl?


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Mai 2007)

wie sieht es damit aus?

    *
      Rahmen - Alutech Pudel Manitou Metel RPA
    *
      Federgabel - Marzocchi 2007 66 RC2 ETA
    *
      Steuersatz - FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro 1.5" Reduziersteuersatz
    *
      Disc Brake - Avid Juicy Seven 07
    *
      Kurbel - Truvativ Holzfeller RG 24-36
    *
      Innenlager - Truvativ Howitzer XR (57,5mm Kettenlinie)
    *
      Pedale - CrankBrothers 5050X
    *
      Kettenführung - Truvativ Shiftguide Innenlagermontage
    *
      Lenker - Truvativ Holzfeller Riserbar 31,8mm
    *
      Vorbau - Truvativ Holzfeller 31.8mm, 60mm Länge
    *
      Schaltwerk - SRAM X.9 Large Schaltwerk
    *
      Umwerfer - SRAM X-Gen
    *
      Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 3-fach
    *
      Schalthebel - SRAM X.9 Trigger 9-fach
    *
      Kassette - SRAM PG-970 MTB 9-Fach 11-32
    *
      Kette - SRAM PC-971
    *
      Laufrad hinten - Spank/Alutech 26" Felge Spank 40AL, Nabe Alutech 12/150mm
    *
      Laufrad vorne - Spank/Alutech 26" Felge Spank Stiffy 40AL, Nabe Alutech 20mm
    *
      Sattelstütze - Alutech Sattelstütze II
    *
      Sattelklemme - Alutech FR/DH/CC
    *
Sattel - fi'zi:k Free:k


was vermutet ihr wie das Gewicht liegen wird?

MooN


----------



## Split (2. Mai 2007)

Hier mal meine Liste:
Rahmen:	Alutech Wildsau Pudel Größe XL		   3800g
Dämpfer:	Manitou Metel RPA +			   500g
Federgabel:	Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA 180mm	   3090g
Steuersatz:	Alutech X-Long 1.5  Lagerkonen 1 1/8	   240g+54g
Vorbau:	FUNN Rippa  25,4/35mm			   250g
Lenker:	FUNN Full Bore 8°/25,4mm			   387g
Sattelstütze:	FUNN Splined Seatpost V3	                300g
Sattelklemme:	Alutech 				    55g
Sattel:	FUNN SKINNY RL				   276g
Griffe:	FUNN Combat Grips 			   118g
Bremsen:	Avid Juicy Seven vo 203mm/hi 203mm		   420g+420g
Schaltwerk:	SRAM X.7 medium cage		   263g
Shifter:	SRAM X.7 Trigger				   262g
Umwerfer:Shimano Deore LX FD-M 580		   174g
Kurbel:	FSA GAP MegaExo Quad Bash Bashguard/32/22	   1270g
Kassette:SRAM PG-970 MTB 9-Fach 11-32 Zähne              330g
Kette:	SRAM PC-951				   297g

Felgen:	Mavic EX 325 Schwarz			716g+716g
Nabe vo.:	Veltec DH			250g
Nabe hi.:	Veltec DH 150 				490g
Speichennip.:         	Messing Silber				
Speichen:	DT Compediton silber				
Reifen:	FAT Albert Draht				1780g+380g
Pedale:	AUTHOR F-59 		(Wellgo)		510g


				    Ca:	              17640g
Ist natürlich jetzt recht schwer, weil ich stabile,haltbare und preiswerte Teile wollte.
Aber man kann mit dem Pudel bestimmt auf ein Gewicht um die 16,2Kg kommen.


----------



## The Passenger (3. Mai 2007)

Boa, jetzt wirds immer schwerer und immer unbrauchbarer (Metel)..
Wieso hältst du davon nichts?

Alutech Wildsau Fox DHX 5.0 mit Talas R oder 66
Alutech Steuersatz
Syntace VRO in m, Syntace Vector Lowrider
ex721 auf Hope ProII
XLC Superlight Sattelstange
Flite Sattel
Juicys
Schaltzeugs von mir aus Sram, wenn du kein Shimanofan bist (wobei die 2008er Komponenten sehr gut ausschaun würden).
XT Kurbel, oder die neutrale Hone wenns farblich stimmig sein sollte
Welgo Mg1 Pedale
Larsen hinten, Ignitor vorne, für Bikepark 2,5er Minions
..

Damit wären ca. 16 - 16,5 kg denkbar, und das Radl würde um einiges leichter Rollen als mit deinen Komponenten. Stabilitätseinbußen im Bikepark wirst du auch keineswegs verzeichnen müssen, wenn du die Minions aufziehst.

Scheinbar nimmst du aber keine Ratschläge ernst. Schade drum. Wer sich so einen teuren Rahmen kauft, der soll ihn auch dementsprechend aufbaun können.


----------



## Split (3. Mai 2007)

@The Passenger meintest du mich jetzt oder Moonshaker?


----------



## The Passenger (4. Mai 2007)

Moonshaker mein ich


----------

